# DIV X codec



## Leonis (Oct 3, 2001)

Where I can find it????


----------



## t_hah (Oct 3, 2001)

http://divx.jamby.net/  try it here.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 3, 2001)

Is DivX any good ?


----------



## billybob (Oct 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Is DivX any good ? *


yes


----------



## Leonis (Oct 3, 2001)

Now got it and dragged the component to the QuickTime preference library.

Which site I should go to take a look???


----------



## vetech (Oct 17, 2006)

im trying to play an avi file.  i have installed the latest version of divx, i have installed real player, i have installed wmcomponents for quicktime, i have installed vlc.  none of them play the file.  however whenever i switch to windows, real player plays the file with no problem.  you might think why do i need to play it in mac os x if it plays in windows?  because i need to record the file to a vcr and the vcr is hooked up to a mac powerpc machine.  how in the hell do i get this file to play?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 17, 2006)

What codecs does the AVI use? In QuickTime Player, select "Show Movie Info" from the Window menu to see the codecs.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2006)

If Real Player plays it on Windows, you might want to try Real Player on the Mac... Although... It really depends what the AVI _is_ inside.


----------



## vetech (Oct 17, 2006)

codec is iv50, and real player doesnt play the video on the mac side.  after i installed vlt all other applications stopped playing audio.  do i have to bite the bullet and pay $15 for that craptacular codec?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 17, 2006)

IV50 is Intel Indeo Video. There is no Mac OS X player/codec available to play this. There is a QuickTime codec for OS 9, which will work under Classic. From there you could convert it to something usable like MPEG4 or whatever.

You can get the OS 9 codecs at http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60366


----------

